
GANs Are Broken in More Than One Way: The Numerics of GANs - kahnjw
http://www.inference.vc/my-notes-on-the-numerics-of-gans/amp/
======
kahnjw
[http://www.inference.vc/my-notes-on-the-numerics-of-
gans/](http://www.inference.vc/my-notes-on-the-numerics-of-gans/)

~~~
kahnjw
Non amp version, sorry about that

------
sbierwagen
Link goes to the AMP version of the page, which doesn't render the latex math?

